# 21 and want to join the US Navy with IBS



## Nelson21 (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I've had IBS like symptoms but was never diagnosed with anything, so I believe joining the Military is possible. My only fear is bootcamp. I wanted to know if anyone has been to bootcamp with IBS like symptoms and what their experience was during the 8-12 weeks.

My symptoms aren't ever constant, it comes and goes but usually hurts a tiny tiny bit when I eat. But every now and then it will hurt bad. I only have an "attack" (where I need to take Maxalt and Benadryl. Benadryl for back pain I get when I have an attack and Maxalt for my stomach pain) every few months. It can be as long as 5-6 months before I have an attack or even once a month. I never know.

Joining has always been a dream of mine. So if I can do anything to join I will. I would really appreciate any kind of advice on this subject. Mainly what to expect food wise and whether or not anyone thinks I'd be able to soldier on.

- Mike


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Nelson21 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I've had IBS like symptoms but was never diagnosed with anything, so I believe joining the Military is possible. My only fear is bootcamp. I wanted to know if anyone has been to bootcamp with IBS like symptoms and what their experience was during the 8-12 weeks.
> 
> My symptoms aren't ever constant, it comes and goes but usually hurts a tiny tiny bit when I eat. But every now and then it will hurt bad. I only have an "attack" (where I need to take Maxalt and Benadryl. Benadryl for back pain I get when I have an attack and Maxalt for my stomach pain) every few months. It can be as long as 5-6 months before I have an attack or even once a month. I never know.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to discourage you dude, but I guess these armed forces guys are/are supposed to be people with near perfect health.

You don't have to be a rambo, but it helps. But, I might be wrong. I suggest that you ask the medics/docs at armed forces hospitals.

They are probably the best source of info. Imagine your happiness if they tell you that there are others like you.


----------



## Nelson21 (May 27, 2013)

I asked my recruiter the other day and he said I wasn't diagnosed with anything so just keep my mouth shut lol. So I think I'll be ok getting in. I just want to know what to expect food wise. I'm sure there are others like me I just need to find them, that's the difficult part.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Nelson21 said:


> I asked my recruiter the other day and he said I wasn't diagnosed with anything so just keep my mouth shut lol. So I think I'll be ok getting in. I just want to know what to expect food wise. I'm sure there are others like me I just need to find them, that's the difficult part.


Hey ! BTW, which IBS - C or D ? I don't really know how tough or weak most IBS-D people are. Based on the anecdotes here, it seems that IBS-C are quite a cursed lot. Poor diet, sleep and energy. How can someone even function well in a civilian job with such crushing conditions, let alone a military job ? I may be grossly wrong and I don't mean to discourage you, but I suspect that the best positions guys like us can get are non-combat or non-active roles or even pencil pusher jobs in forces.


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Nelson21 said:


> I asked my recruiter the other day and he said I wasn't diagnosed with anything so just keep my mouth shut lol. So I think I'll be ok getting in. I just want to know what to expect food wise. I'm sure there are others like me I just need to find them, that's the difficult part.


My buddy just came back from Marines boot camp. You are on a STRICT plan as far as your schedule, the foods you can/when you get to eat and your "downtime". Honestly you may be able to get by covering it up but when it comes time for a panic attack or IBS attack im not sure what your options will be.

I know theres no way in hell I could ever do something like that with my IBS. "Hey Sarg, I need to go to the bathroom....5x"


----------



## isthereanyhope (May 31, 2013)

Hi Nelson 21 i hope you get your ibs under control. I really want to join the British army but my ibs is holding me back. Good luck


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

all you guys, if you get any good combat lessons and such...please share them in repsonse to the second half of my post at -

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/163502-dealing-with-a-truck-load-of-stress/


----------



## carrsoon (Jun 3, 2013)

Nelson21 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I've had IBS like symptoms but was never diagnosed with anything, so I believe joining the Military is possible. My only fear is bootcamp. I wanted to know if anyone has been to bootcamp with IBS like symptoms and what their experience was during the 8-12 weeks.
> 
> My symptoms aren't ever constant, it comes and goes but usually hurts a tiny tiny bit when I eat. But every now and then it will hurt bad. I only have an "attack" (where I need to take Maxalt and Benadryl. Benadryl for back pain I get when I have an attack and Maxalt for my stomach pain) every few months. It can be as long as 5-6 months before I have an attack or even once a month. I never know.
> 
> ...


Hi i want to join the US navy as well, but i also have symptoms of Ibs. I have alternating IBS, but mostly it just loose stool, not quite diarrhea. The constipation i have takes a few hours i wake up to come out. I only get loose watery stool when i get an food poisioning or infection. My doctor did not put the diagnosis on the medical records(i asked her). Also I KNOW THat IBS is a PDQ condition and needs a MEDICAL waiver if its mild, and only if you could manage it without the use of medication. Mines is mild. Unfortunately i cant find anywhere online where people joined with IBS condition, i would assume most of them get denied entry into the military because they believe it will hamper your abilities, and since the military wants to cut down, they want to avoid paying you benefits for chronic conditions.

I have not noticed anyone joining the military with IBS, i asked a Navy doctor who ironically owns a blog that he answers question regarding medical issues.

Its a risk not telling them about ibs if you dont have it diagnosed.

The only people i researched that had ibs were the ones already in the military, which they developed while in the service, however they were forced to changed thier jobs or whatever so it would be less stressful. And people who joined before 2002, probably ibs wasnt a really widespread diagnosis at the time.

As long as its not combat roles/or support, then maybe you should be fine.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

carrsoon said:


> they want to avoid paying you benefits for chronic conditions.


Don't want to stir up a heated debate here, but don't you think that its because they want only the fittest and not to avoid paying benefits for chronic conditions ? As far as I know, in the combat units, its like nature, ie survival of the fittest.

If you are not "fit", you should probably look for another career.


----------



## carrsoon (Jun 3, 2013)

storyofmylife said:


> Don't want to stir up a heated debate here, but don't you think that its because they want only the fittest and not to avoid paying benefits for chronic conditions ? As far as I know, in the combat units, its like nature, ie survival of the fittest.
> 
> If you are not "fit", you should probably look for another career.


Its funny you should say that, the ibs Disqualification wasnt even on the standards a decade ago, probably because it wasnt a recognized syndrome at a time. Its because of the drawdown and budget cuts the whole military is going through being selective. Right now they have no problem enlisting people wiithout medical waivers. Though when i was researching recently, theres alot of people who had alot of skeletal issues, surgery to repair joints and muscle trying to get in. Well people had psychological issues and they still got in, where is the fittest in that. For that reason the military is plagued with these problems of suicides,ADHD, depression, and ptsd. Now if you have those issues they will just claim you had a pre-existing condition and discharge you on the spot. ITS ONLY if you decide to choose a job in the military that involves combat, infantry, special warfares,,,etc. the military tends to downlplay psychological conditions, as to not ruin thier image.

Also i want to point out to NELSON21, IBS symptoms do not cause backpain. If you have that you need to check with a gastroenterologist to rule out more sinister conditions in the colon. I am also curious how did you come to the conclusion you had IBS if you did not go to the doctor. If you diagnosis yourself, then it is not a real diagnosis. ibs-like symptoms can be mimic by other colon conditions like Ulcerative colitis, chron's disease, Celiacs, and colon malignancies(these are PDQ from all services without any waivers granted).

If they want the fittest, then they wouldnt give out any waivers for medical conditions that require it at all, would they.

i guarantee he will get the ibs attacks at some point in boot camp or while hes in the military. He maybe able to hide it for a while, but eventually it will attack when you least expect it. It is all based on my research, I have not noticed online that people joined with ibs in recent times.

He will be running a risk since he is going to lie about not having any gastro issues


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

carrsoon said:


> Its funny you should say that, the ibs Disqualification wasnt even on the standards a decade ago, probably because it wasnt a recognized syndrome at a time. Its because of the drawdown and budget cuts the whole military is going through being selective. Right now they have no problem enlisting people wiithout medical waivers. Though when i was researching recently, theres alot of people who had alot of skeletal issues, surgery to repair joints and muscle trying to get in. Well people had psychological issues and they still got in, where is the fittest in that. For that reason the military is plagued with these problems of suicides,ADHD, depression, and ptsd. Now if you have those issues they will just claim you had a pre-existing condition and discharge you on the spot. ITS ONLY if you decide to choose a job in the military that involves combat, infantry, special warfares,,,etc. the military tends to downlplay psychological conditions, as to not ruin thier image.
> 
> Also i want to point out to NELSON21, IBS symptoms do not cause backpain. If you have that you need to check with a gastroenterologist to rule out more sinister conditions in the colon. I am also curious how did you come to the conclusion you had IBS if you did not go to the doctor. If you diagnosis yourself, then it is not a real diagnosis. ibs-like symptoms can be mimic by other colon conditions like Ulcerative colitis, chron's disease, Celiacs, and colon malignancies(these are PDQ from all services without any waivers granted).
> 
> ...


Can you share some of your research material with us ? If people are really being taken despite physical and mental problems, then we are in great danger, especially from the "mental" ones. Never give a gun to such people.


----------



## carrsoon (Jun 3, 2013)

Its an accumulation of my research from many sources. There are people attempting to lie about it, and some people coming out with it, but this is going off topic. You have no idea how much people are currently or recently trying to join with Anxiety./depression/adhd/attempted suicides and gestures. Most of them get PDQ anyways. The problem for him, is that he is prepared to lie about his condition, eventhough he has no actual diagnosis from a physician. Whats more concerning is that he has back pain from the ibs, but ibs does not cause any back pain, only cramps. This could be a more serious underlying conditiion then just ibs. He cannot predict if he will have an attack of ibs when he gets in the navy. Nor can he just go to bathroom when he wants to as well. I also found out when i have some kind of food poisoning or diarrheal issue, it actually lengthens the symptoms because of the ibs. His attacks are random, and also seems to have some GERD or gastric reflux disease, as he describes "it hurts tiny bit when he eats". That condition is also a pdq. in the navy, most of the time you wont get to chose which foods to eat so hes in a real bind.


----------

